# Canon EOS 6D Mark II Speculation



## K (Aug 25, 2016)

Well, with the 5D Mark IV out of the way - the next camera that seems logical for Canon to update or release is the 6D2 sometime in 2017.

There's already been threads about it, but now that the 1DX2 and 5D4 specs are known, we can speculate differently about the 6D2.


24 or 28 MP
ISO 32000
45pt AF system, possibly 19pt system if Canon goes low.
Touchscreen at minimum.
Possibly flip or articulating 
GPS / WIFI / NFC with certainty.
5 FPS - I think this is a given.
-3EV AF
Single SD Slot 
DPAF? That's a tough one....if it has an articulating screen, I say yes. If not, then no.
If it has DPAF, they will have to cripple or nerf the video quality and features. No way the 6D2 can be a better video making machine than 5D4 or 1DX2. It will end up being a FF 80D basically.


Low end would be 24MP, 19pt AF, touchscreen only, single SD.
High end would be 28MP, 45pt AF, touch/flip/articulate, dual SD.


Reality could be somewhere in the middle. High end in my view would challenge the 5D4 way too much. Even if the 45pt system is not "intelligent" or fast, the spread will be too useful to many photographers. After all, no one is buying this to be a sports or action camera. So the spread is what counts, not the AF tracking speed. However, the higher end speculated specs would make this camera competitive with Nikon's offerings. The low end specs would not make it competitive at all. Although, Canon didn't seem to mind having an under-spec camera in the 6D. I have a 6D, and while the IQ is fantastic, it is under gunned compared to the competition. It still sold well, because of people being in the Canon system (owning the glass). Canon likely to follow same model. It works, so why would they change? A lower line almost never bests the higher line camera in anything. Very rare.

The 6D was better in low light AF at -3EV over the 5D3, and had slightly cleaner images at high ISO when pixel peeping, less banding. That's it. Nothing else was better. The 5D4 beats the 1DX2 in nothing except for resolution. The same as was in the past.

I don't expect any changes to this trajectory from Canon. Canon competes with itself.

The higher end speculation, would in my opinion take sales away from the 5D4. I would buy a 6D2 over a 5D4 with those specs any day. Thus, is stands to reason that these features won't happen.


----------



## aa_angus (Aug 25, 2016)

Why so much hate for single slot SD? I shoot professionally using 5DIII. I only ever use one card (SD), and I have never lost a single photo. Has anyone here actually ever lost a photo? In a situation where having another card slot would have helped? Let's face it, it's barely an important feature.


----------



## j-nord (Aug 25, 2016)

aa_angus said:


> Why so much hate for single slot SD? I shoot professionally using 5DIII. I only ever use one card (SD), and I have never lost a single photo. Has anyone here actually ever lost a photo? In a situation where having another card slot would have helped? Let's face it, it's barely an important feature.


I had a single random corrupted image a few months ago. Ive put almost 50k photos through the card, reformat after every image dump. Seems unlikely but definitely a feature I would use if I were a working pro or was doing heavy traveling.


----------



## LoneRider (Aug 25, 2016)

So, I've only used CF cards in my EOS cameras. Looking at the specs there is no real advantage to SD or CF. 

From those who have used both, if I am going to buy another card, which I will have to, SD of CF?

Is cost and brand (trust) the only 2 factors for SD and CF?

Reliability is what I am looking for!

thanks,
tom


----------



## rfdesigner (Aug 25, 2016)

I was looking at the 5DIV and frankly thinking.. that's not a 5DIV, that's a 5DIII.5

IMHO it's a farily low upgrade. Sure several bits are getting better but if I were a 5DIII owner I'd find it hard to justify an upgrade.

Soooooooooooo where does that leave the 6DII?

I can't see more than maybe 19 point AF. maybe limited to f5.6, one f8 in the middle if you're really lucky. Spread will be the key question, and I'm afraid spread will be low.

flappy screen?.. maybe.

Touchscreen, well yes and some will like it, but I don't really care... I would argue that touchscreen isn't a killer reason to upgrade, but it might swing a new user in the camera shop.

better weather proofing?.. I'd love it but can't see it.

They could always completely screw the camera and put a 750D look a like sensor in it that's has awful low light sensor with PDAF banding.

2 SD cards.. yes I'd love to see that. I wonder how many sales Canon have lost to the D610 over this.

The bad news from all of this for us 6D owners: I can't see 5DIII owners flooding the second hand market, there'll be some but not enough to cause a serious dent in prices.

The good news is that I think I made the right decision buying my 6D earlier this year.


----------



## j-nord (Aug 25, 2016)

I agree with the 6DII estimated specs. Probably one f8 point in the center and at least a couple cross type. This alone would be a pretty big improvement over the 6D. 

I really hope they do go for a flippy touch screen I think it would be an incredible disappointment if they didn't. The only way no flippy screen would be forgivable is if they manage to make the 6D noticeably smaller and lighter.


----------



## Sharlin (Aug 25, 2016)

Out of all potential 6D2 features I'd say a flippy screen is one of the most probable. The 6D already has the same button layout as the x0Ds that's literally made for having a tiltyflippy (no buttons to the left of the screen where the hinge goes) but for whatever reason Canon ended up doing nothing with the empty space...


----------



## Meatcurry (Aug 25, 2016)

K said:


> Well, with the 5D Mark IV out of the way - the next camera that seems logical for Canon to update or release is the 6D2 sometime in 2017.
> 
> There's already been threads about it, but now that the 1DX2 and 5D4 specs are known, we can speculate differently about the 6D2.
> 
> ...


I think you're spot on with the specs, I would go on the low side(24mp, 5fps, 45 point AF, HD video), but I'm gonna add "wireless charging", mainly because of the prototype connect station seen at Expo 2015.


----------



## StudentOfLight (Aug 25, 2016)

I wonder if it will have UHS-II capability or only UHS-I like the 5D-IV?


----------



## StudentOfLight (Aug 25, 2016)

Sharlin said:


> Out of all potential 6D2 features I'd say a flippy screen is one of the most probable. The 6D already has the same button layout as the x0Ds that's literally made for having a tiltyflippy (no buttons left to the screen where the hinge goes) but for whatever reason Canon ended up doing nothing with the empty space...


Tangent:
While there are no buttons on the left there actually are differences in button layout on the 6D, which I much prefer over the 60/70/80D bodies. (I hate the magnify/unmagnify buttons mapped to AF point selection and Exposure Lock on the 60/70/80D bodies)


----------



## K (Aug 25, 2016)

The 6D2 is an opportunity for Canon to experiment or offer something new...

Whether that is UHS-II slot, or flippy screen or both - who knows. 

To get a 45pt system is doable, so long as it isn't perceived that it is equal or close to the 5D4. It will obviously lack the processing power for AF speed and accuracy. But that's ok. However, as I've said, most won't care - it's about placement and spread.

I don't think Canon lost out much to the D610 as that line was plagued by issues and has a bad reputation. For it's feature set, it doesn't live up to the performance on AF, sensor etc. It's big on paper, weak in reality. Now...the D750... Aside from the recall, that does perform up to its claims. 51pt system on that thing is excellent. Sensor is excellent. Really solid camera. And it is priced very competitively.

Canon glass really holds up the bodies bigtime. They know it. We know it. 6D would have been a flop if it wasn't for the superb L glass lineup.

Nikon is missing out on a lot of sales and market share because they won't update some key glass or at least drop the price to be more in line with their quality. Nikon glass is not cheap, yet underperforms Canon on most lenses. Practically speaking, their pro glass gets the job done. It is very good. But from a value standpoint, Canon glass is better. For a first time buyer into FF system, this is a consideration.


----------



## Wideopen (Aug 25, 2016)

K, very thought out speculation. I agree. I think the specs is somewhere in the middle. 

I was waiting for more 6D II leak specs and decide between 5D IV or 6DII. How long after 5D IV release do you think 6D II will be announce?

Single slot card. Is that make/break feature for wedding photographer? I used 6D for all my weddings works/engagement/etc and never had a problem. There are alot of people prior to 5D III that use single slot SD card for wedding, but I keep hearing people say we should use two card slot.


----------



## paxfoto (Aug 25, 2016)

I would be ok with a FF 80D. A tilting or articulating is a must. I like the Sony tilting screen better, it is more low key when used. I'm looking forward to the new 6DII and A7III. One of the will replace my aging 5D mk1. 24MP is more than enough, if they make it higher I would like a M-RAW option at 24MP.


----------



## RBC5 (Aug 25, 2016)

Wideopen said:


> K, very thought out speculation.



And speculation it is, that's all. Until we get leaks from credible sources, all we can do is speculate and talk about all the features from other cameras that we like, which may have nothing to do with the camera we will see. I don't see any point voicing opinions on groundless speculation.

Canon's vision for the next 6D... well, we'll find out what they're up to soon enough.


----------



## mnclayshooter (Aug 25, 2016)

aa_angus said:


> Why so much hate for single slot SD? I shoot professionally using 5DIII. I only ever use one card (SD), and I have never lost a single photo. Has anyone here actually ever lost a photo? In a situation where having another card slot would have helped? Let's face it, it's barely an important feature.



+1 I can't imaging it's all that frequent or we'd be hearing people screaming bloody murder when they have to pay the prices for the best/fastest/biggest cards - we'd also see forums full of people lamenting/blaming/complaining/grousing/kibitzing about this or that brand and how many times they've lost a "critical" once in a career shot. ESPECIALLY since SD cards are not limited to only DSLR's for usage. They're everywhere - phones (microSD), cameras, digital photo frames, car GPS headunits etc...


----------



## Meatcurry (Aug 25, 2016)

aa_angus said:


> Why so much hate for single slot SD? I shoot professionally using 5DIII. I only ever use one card (SD), and I have never lost a single photo. Has anyone here actually ever lost a photo? In a situation where having another card slot would have helped? Let's face it, it's barely an important feature.


Only by using subpar cards(I'm talking to you eye fi), but one slot will be fine for must of us


----------



## RBC5 (Aug 25, 2016)

Meatcurry said:


> aa_angus said:
> 
> 
> > Why so much hate for single slot SD? I shoot professionally using 5DIII. I only ever use one card (SD), and I have never lost a single photo. Has anyone here actually ever lost a photo? In a situation where having another card slot would have helped? Let's face it, it's barely an important feature.
> ...



+1


----------



## mnclayshooter (Aug 25, 2016)

LoneRider said:


> From those who have used both, if I am going to buy another card, which I will have to, SD of CF?
> Is cost and brand (trust) the only 2 factors for SD and CF?



Are you buying for the 5DIV, 6D (or some other specific camera) or just in general? Trying to anticipate what the 6DII will have is not advisable... if the 5DIV - I'd recommend waiting a short while until we get real-world testing on the read-write speeds actually produced by the hardware - that will guide what level of card you need. 

Brand is only a relative indicator of quality - some people are fiercely brand loyal. From my experience, bigger brands will probably hold up on warranty better, but not always. Sandisk, Lexar etc are good brands. Store brands or other re-branded ones like "Duracell SD cards" or "Bob's hardware store SD Card" are not worth buying, in my honest opinion. It might be great, or it is more likely to be hardware that failed a specific bench test during manufacturing and couldn't be labeled as a higher-end card. 

Cost - that's relative as well. I've gotten exceptionally good prices right around black friday or Christmas sales on SD cards... periodically B&H/Adorama/Amazon run them on sale too - often in the range of $0.30-0.38/GB of storage on the top of the line or near-top-of the line cards. (I got a couple of 80MB/s SanDisk 64MB SD's last year for $19.99 on doorbuster sale). 

What it really boils down to are two things: 

1) how much storage do you need/are you comfortable with potentially losing in one fell swoop (either on a corrupt card - rare - see my prior response on this thread), or physical damage/loss of the card - they're small and fall out of pockets etc easily. 

2) What is the read-write capability of your camera body and how much future proofing do you want to have? Right now, there are many cards out there far from the top of the line specs on speed that will work JUST fine in a 6D. The 6D has a pretty slow (comparatively) write speed at roughly 40MB/s on the very best test runs - usually averaging much lower at roughly 30-35MB/s. Up until UHS-II - the highest end cards were in the 100MB/s territory - but came at 3x the cost. Technically speaking these cards test the best in the 6D, but only marginally better (possibly 1MB/s faster than much less costly competitors)... Will a 95MB/s or 115MB/s or the insanely fast UHS-II 280MB/s card keep your cards useful longer into the future? probably - but only if you're planning to upgrade bodies in the near future and that future camera has write speeds worthy of the card's specs. 


Cards are relatively cheap investments and can be purchased on sale at the time, or close to the time of a camera upgrade, particularly with SD cards.


----------



## NancyP (Aug 25, 2016)

I haven't had card failure. I have cheapos and name brand cards, they all work fine.
2 card slots are important for professional wedding photographers (can't afford to fail) and for sports journalists (at least in old days, before routine real-time wifi transmission of images to editor, you'd have to take a card out and give it to a runner).


----------



## K (Aug 25, 2016)

I've had 2 card failures. One complete failure, and one where there was a few corrupted images. The time I had corrupted images was on a 5D3 (with a Sandisk), and fortunately, the SD card backups were perfect. This is why I won't take my 6D for any paid work. But it also annoys me that I can't trust it on vacation either. I'm not going to spend $10,000 on a trip, and gamble that on the quality of some $50 SD card. I buy the best, Sandisk and Lexar. Only the high end versions. They've been excellent, but nothing is perfect. The alternative is to swap cards during a shoot. Not practical for paid work, and not fun or practical while shooting locations on vacation. Another alternative is to just carry the larger and heavier 5D series or just don't buy a Canon entirely.

Anyway,

I know others who had card failures too. *It's not a matter of if, but of when.*

Everyone I know that is serious feels the same way and demands dual card slots. A lot of them choose Nikon for this reason. 

The only place I've experienced opposition or down playing of dual card slots if canonrumors.com forum, usually by Canon apologists or people sensitive about the camera they bought and trying to defend it from criticism.

Yes, there was life before dual slots. But if remember correctly, it was a life of pros quickly offloading photos on site and using portable back up solutions and dealing with that expense, time and hassle. Or, just praying their card doesn't take a dump. 



For a platform as large as the full frame 6D DSLR, with intro price of over $2,000, in the 2nd decade of the 21st century, it isn't unreasonable to expect a 2nd SD slot. Nikon puts that in their D610 and D750 full frames. As well as their D7200 crop.

I don't care how shrill or fanatical the apologists cry - there's no logical reason behind this other than Canon trying to push users up to the 5D. It is unfortunate. It's not space savings. It's not to save the consumer any money. There's no logistical problems. It's to up sell. That's their right. But it is also consumer's right to buy alternatives.


----------



## dak723 (Aug 25, 2016)

K said:


> Canon glass really holds up the bodies bigtime. They know it. We know it. 6D would have been a flop if it wasn't for the superb L glass lineup.



I use my 6D with an old 28-105 non-L lens, so I beg to differ. The 6D has been an enormously popular camera because it is the least expensive way to get into FF for Canon shooters. Why Canon rather than Nikon? Reliability (Had 3 Canon cameras, never a repair needed). As a Canon shooter, focus and zoom rotate in the opposite direction than Nikon, so very hard to adjust to that change (Yes, I've tried). Great picture quality. (Obviously a matter of personal preference, but the color and tonal curves of the Canons has always been superior to my eye.) That's why the 6D was no flop and the 6D II won't be either - as long as they make it the affordable entry into FF. That's what it is. I understand that many want more and more features, but if it raises the price, it defeats the purpose of the cameras. It is the entry level FF camera for Canon.


----------



## unfocused (Aug 25, 2016)

K said:


> ...I know others who had card failures too. *It's not a matter of if, but of when.*



That's a nice saying, but I'm not sure it matches the reality. Yeah, sure, scientists tell us that it's not a matter of "if" there will be a major earthquake along the New Madrid fault line, but "when" it will occur. Yet, most Midwesterners aren't spending thousands earthquake-proofing their homes. The risk/return ratio isn't worth it. 

SD card failures are few and far between. I suspect that most people with dual-card slots never bother writing to both. 

It's not a matter of "Canon apologists or people sensitive about the camera they bought and trying to defend it from criticism" it's more a case of most people don't care. You may disagree, but if it were important to most people, the 6D wouldn't have been the massive seller it has been.


----------



## unfocused (Aug 25, 2016)

RBC5 said:


> I don't see any point voicing opinions on groundless speculation.



Because groundless speculation is the second-most popular pastime on Canon Rumors (Only groundless whining is more popular.)


----------



## unfocused (Aug 25, 2016)

K said:


> 24 or 28 MP
> ISO 32000
> 45pt AF system, possibly 19pt system if Canon goes low.
> Touchscreen at minimum.
> ...



Not an unreasonable list. But, DPAF is a certainty. It will be in all Canon XD and XXD cameras from here on out.

It will also likely have several f8 autofocus points. Canon needs the f8 autofocus points to keep the 100-400 II lens competitive with cheaper alternatives (by making a 1.4 converter more appealing). The f8 autofocus points aren't about selling cameras, they are about selling a lens.



K said:


> ... It still sold well, because of people being in the Canon system (owning the glass).



Disagree with that. The 6D is an entry level full frame camera. Most people buying the 6D have little investment in Canon lenses and many of those lenses are likely to be EF-S. 

It sold well because, like most Canon products, it outperformed its spec list. This is something that few people on this forum understand. Spec lists aren't that important. The important thing is how a product performs and the 6D performed very well.


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Aug 25, 2016)

I think that two slots, both SD would be the best option for Canon. It would be a perfect balance between protecting sales of 5D series, and give peace of mind to users who want something light and inexpensive as the current 6D.


----------



## mitchel (Aug 25, 2016)

I think you guys are a bit off base here. I use the 6d, as do a number of other landscape/fine art photographers, because we like the sensor/output better than any of the other canons. Forgive me for mentioning, but its even got a higher score on DXO (there, I said it). For some folks, the number one priority on a camera is the quality of the sensor -- everything else is secondary (as long as there are no functional deal killers). Alas, this is why many landscape photographers use the Sony/Nikon cameras. If the 6d mk2 ends up with another great sensor -- perhaps with even better specs than the 5d mkiv -- then I will be all over it (even though I can afford any of the other bodies in the EOS line). In the meantime, I anxiously await the first reviews of the 5d mkiv sensor performance. If it handily outperforms the current 6d (as it should), then I will jump (even though the 5d mkiv has a much richer feature set).


----------



## tcmatthews (Aug 26, 2016)

unfocused said:


> K said:
> 
> 
> > 24 or 28 MP
> ...



The 6D was not an entry level camera. It was based off of the 5DII specks the only real shortcomings were the slower shutter. I do not consider the 60D style body a shortcoming. The only thing I ever missed coming from a 60D was the articulating screen. In the end I sold it because it did not offer enough over my Sony A7II performance wise. The A7II is also smaller and easier to carry around. 

If the 6DII does not have 45pt AF, articulating screen, and DPAF I am not going to buy one. If it is 24 MP it might be a hard sell. I am not buying a 5D IV because I hate the size of the 5D series. They are just too big and if I did i would likely get the 5Dsr instead. I like the size of the 6D and I really want 5DIII level or better specs in a 6D body. The only reason I have not pulled the trigger on a 5Dsr already if the size of the body. I hate caring my 7D II around so I will hate carrying around a 5Dsr just as much. It does not matter much with the 7DII as much because it is almost always attached to my Tamron 150-600mm. With that size lens it would not matter if I was carrying a 1Dx. But I tend to use it only for wildlife. And unless i a going somewhere to photograph wildlife it stays home.

But I am one of the few that would pay a premium for a 5Dsr specked sensor in a body 6D sized or slightly smaller body. And would like to see the 6D sensor crammed into a rebel body with the 24-105 STM kit lens. 

If the 6DII is not around the high end of the specs I will buy a Sony A7rII, A7rIII, A9 or whatever they call it. Given how good Canon lense work on a Sony body there is really no reason not to. 

I do not really see the need for dual memory cards. But I have never lost a photograph to a bad card.


----------



## FECHariot (Aug 26, 2016)

I think it will be just barely better than the Nikon D750.

Oh wait that was the 5D4 for almost 2X the price. Where does that leave the 6D?


----------



## ScottyP (Aug 26, 2016)

Moderately more AF points and keep the MP down to 25 or so in order to squeeze out a stop of high ISO image quality and you continue the winning formula. It isn't a sports camera or a rugged camera or a movie camera. It is a whiz at low light and image quality.


----------



## mnclayshooter (Aug 26, 2016)

ScottyP said:


> Moderately more AF points and keep the MP down to 25 or so in order to squeeze out a stop of high ISO image quality and you continue the winning formula. It isn't a sports camera or a rugged camera or a movie camera. It is a whiz at low light and image quality.



I personally wouldn't complain at all if it were made a bit more rugged - I don't think that's where the cost increases lie though. I take mine hiking/biking etc. They get a fair bit of jostling and are exposed to dust/humidity/fog/rain occasionally. For the cost of some silicone rubber seals and maybe some reinforcing of the overall shell and tripod socket area, I think it'd be worth it. To be clear, I don't think I've heard of anyone breaking the base on a 6D, but I carry mine hanging from that socket most of the time either on a capture clip or on the BR Strap - sometimes with a fairly heavy bit of glass and a monopod on there too. A little more peace of mind on the structural integrity would be nice.


----------



## fallsong (Aug 26, 2016)

6D2 is going to be 28MP. I am 100% sure on this.


----------



## Alex_M (Aug 26, 2016)

dilbert said:


> ... What features does Canon leave out (or dumb down) of the 5D4 to make the 6D2?



I thought, that Canon done pretty good job in differentiating 6D from Pro level bodies on many levels...

My personal gripe with this camera is 1/160 sec maximum flash sync speed .. yes, HSS, i know..  at the cost of 2.5 stop loss of power due to HSS... 6D is great if you have all the time in the world for taking that hero shot...

My bet is: maximum flash sync speed will remain at around 1/160 or thereabout..


----------



## wsheldon (Aug 26, 2016)

Alex_M said:


> I thought, that Canon done pretty good job in differentiating 6D from Pro level bodies on many levels...
> 
> My personal gripe with this camera is 1/160 sec maximum flash sync speed .. yes, HSS, i know..  at the cost of 2.5 stop loss of power due to HSS... 6D is great if you have all the time in the world for taking that hero shot...
> 
> My bet is: maximum flash sync speed will remain at around 1/160 or thereabout..



It's actually 1/180, not 1/160, but I agree it's a tad slow (check your settings to allow 1/3 stop shutter increments if you don't get that option). Should at least be 1/200 and preferably 1/250 like the xxD cameras. My other gripe is 1/4000 min shutter speed. Neither are huge deal breakers but they do affect me since I like fast glass. I'm actually close to picking up a gently used 5Dm3 for outdoor events and portraits now that they're getting well under $2k gently used. I really love the 6D, but it's minor limitations do get wearing.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Aug 26, 2016)

wsheldon said:


> Alex_M said:
> 
> 
> > I thought, that Canon done pretty good job in differentiating 6D from Pro level bodies on many levels...
> ...



In focal plane shutter systems (e.g. dSLRs), Xsync is limited by the length of time it takes for the shutter curtains to cross the sensor. For a FF camera, that distance is greater than for an APS-C sensor, so for a FF camera to achieve Xsync speeds of an APS-C camera means the shutter curtains must move faster, and thus be driven by more powerful motors and have the commensurate durability and vibration damping. Currently the only Canon FF cameras with a 1/250 s Xsync are the 1-series (and in fact, the APS-H sensor in the older 1D models allowed a 1/300 s Xsync).


----------



## rfdesigner (Aug 26, 2016)

neuroanatomist said:


> wsheldon said:
> 
> 
> > Alex_M said:
> ...



and suprise suprise the 6D, the cheapest and only 1/4000th sec FF Canon camera has a slow max sync of 1/180th


----------



## Old Sarge (Aug 26, 2016)

Alex_M said:


> dilbert said:
> 
> 
> > ... What features does Canon leave out (or dumb down) of the 5D4 to make the 6D2?
> ...



This comes up pretty often and it always makes me reminisce about when I wore a much younger man's clothes and worked in a camera store. In those days cameras with leaf shutters were limited, generally speaking, to 1/500sec top shutter speed. Most focal plane shutters were 1/1000 top shutter speed. Using #5 flash bulbs, which most of us used as "strobes" were very expensive, bulky and heavy...often requiring separate battery packs, the leaf shutter would sync all the way to 1/500sec but focal plane shutters would only sync at either 1/60sec or 1/90sec using the same bulb. As I vaguely recall there were more expensive bulbs, same size and bayonet base as #5 bulbs, which were called FP bulbs. They lit up quick and lit for longer so you could use a higher focal plane shutter speed since they stayed lit all while the slot moved across the film. Electronic flash (strobes) had a separate plug and generally were limited to the low shutter speeds mentioned above.

At least that is how my old brain remembers it.....which could be a little off. I even remember having a solenoid on a Speed Graphic which allowed the shutter to sync with the flash unit.


----------



## hne (Aug 26, 2016)

paxfoto said:


> I would be ok with a FF 80D. A tilting or articulating is a must. I like the Sony tilting screen better, it is more low key when used. I'm looking forward to the new 6DII and A7III. One of the will replace my aging 5D mk1. 24MP is more than enough, if they make it higher I would like a M-RAW option at 24MP.



Me too, on the FF 80D concept. The 5DmkII and 70D that I have have all the features I need except those features are split over two camera bodies. Add in the improved AF and DR of the 80D and I'd buy it even if it'd be considerably more expensive than its predecessor, à la 5DmkIV.


----------



## Sharlin (Aug 26, 2016)

fallsong said:


> 6D2 is going to be 28MP. I am 100% sure on this.



I am 100% sure you're overconfident and badly calibrated.


----------



## 9VIII (Aug 26, 2016)

Hopefully they give it dual SD card slots. If the rumors are true and it moves upmarket then that makes sense.

If they give it a flippy screen, I can't help but look at this as the ultimate enthusiast body.
Given the way they're handling things now, I hope they don't bother with 4K and give it the best HD video ever.

Of course the DP-RAW is a big feature for me, but for now I have to say I'm not in the market for a $2K camera body, hopefully Canon can put DPAF in a lower cost body sooner rather than later.


----------



## dlee13 (Aug 28, 2016)

Considering the 6D was considered the 'low light entry full frame', it will be interesting if they continue that trend with the 6D2.

The 5D4 AF points can do -3EV and -4EV in LV, so I wonder if the center point on the 6D could be -4EV to follow that pattern. It really needs at least 30 AF points, with at least half being cross type. The further most AF points on my 6D can be quite inaccurate so that's something they need to fix. Other features I'd like are:

1/8000 sec max shutter
1/200th at least for flash sync speed, 1/250th would be preferable (but doubtful since 5D4 is only 1/200th)
Tilty touch screen
WB button
Exposure compensation in M when using auto ISO
Focus Peaking in LV
Dual Pixel RAW depends on how useful it actually is, we'll have to wait and see

For the sensor, 24 would be great but I certainly wouldn't mind 28-30. It is more than likely wrong, but if the 6D did to upmarket what if it was 36-40MP? We have the 1DXII at 20mp, then next level down is 5D4 at 30MP so why not 6D2 at 40MP?

The 5D4 announcement has made me very impatient, I can't wait to even see new rumors about what the 6D2 will offer.


----------



## BeenThere (Aug 28, 2016)

18-20 MPixel would be fine with me so long as they keep the sensor design at the forefront of low noise/high ISO performance.


----------



## Sporgon (Aug 28, 2016)

wsheldon said:


> Alex_M said:
> 
> 
> > I thought, that Canon done pretty good job in differentiating 6D from Pro level bodies on many levels...
> ...



Come on guys, the difference between 1/180 and 1/200th is just marketing. Not so 1/4000 to 1/8000th fastest speed as that is a full stop, but even then it's pretty niche - very fast lenses in bright light.


----------



## dlee13 (Aug 28, 2016)

Sporgon said:


> wsheldon said:
> 
> 
> > Alex_M said:
> ...



It does make a difference since you have to actually set the camera to half stops just to be able to achieve 1/180th and since most people use 1/3rd stops, 1/200th is actually usable.


----------



## IglooEater (Aug 28, 2016)

aa_angus said:


> Why so much hate for single slot SD? I shoot professionally using 5DIII. I only ever use one card (SD), and I have never lost a single photo. Has anyone here actually ever lost a photo? In a situation where having another card slot would have helped? Let's face it, it's barely an important feature.



I've lost a whole 32gb card full of photos. I managed to get much of it recovered, but many of the photos were corrupted. Brand new high end brand card. It was the still new and crashy Lightroom 6 that managed (somehow) to delete the card in the middle of importing. So not technically the card's fault, but given the non-redundancy of my setup, it didn't matter whose fault it was once they were gone, they were gone. Otherwise I've never seen a card corrupt by itself.


----------



## IglooEater (Aug 28, 2016)

wsheldon said:


> Alex_M said:
> 
> 
> > I thought, that Canon done pretty good job in differentiating 6D from Pro level bodies on many levels...
> ...



No. Should be 1/500 like the original 1D. XD


----------



## eosuser1234 (Aug 28, 2016)

Just get pocket wizards and shoot flashes at full power, to adjust the power move the flash further from the subject. You can sync with Canon DSLR very fast 1/8000 on 7d2 and 1/4000 on 6D.


----------



## BeenThere (Aug 28, 2016)

IglooEater said:


> aa_angus said:
> 
> 
> > Why so much hate for single slot SD? I shoot professionally using 5DIII. I only ever use one card (SD), and I have never lost a single photo. Has anyone here actually ever lost a photo? In a situation where having another card slot would have helped? Let's face it, it's barely an important feature.
> ...


I always transfer image files to the hard disk first and then import into Lightroom. Never any transfer problems doing it this way. Just copy them into the destination folder, then import in place.


----------



## IglooEater (Aug 28, 2016)

BeenThere said:


> IglooEater said:
> 
> 
> > aa_angus said:
> ...



That would probably be a more crash-proof solution. I'd do that if I were shooting professionally and my images were of value.


----------



## IglooEater (Aug 28, 2016)

eosuser1234 said:


> Just get pocket wizards and shoot flashes at full power, to adjust the power move the flash further from the subject. You can sync with Canon DSLR very fast 1/8000 on 7d2 and 1/4000 on 6D.


Umm.. Not exactly sure what you're trying to say here. That wouldn't be a true sync it would be a hypersync or a high-speed sync, depending on the situation.
Care to elaborate?


----------



## dsut4392 (Sep 7, 2016)

I also use mine for wilderness hiking in some pretty harsh conditions, and think it's fine how it is. Haven't broken one yet, and I need a lighter more compact camera more than I need peace of mind about ruggedness. Make mine a FF 80D please Canon.



mnclayshooter said:


> I personally wouldn't complain at all if it were made a bit more rugged - I don't think that's where the cost increases lie though. I take mine hiking/biking etc. They get a fair bit of jostling and are exposed to dust/humidity/fog/rain occasionally. For the cost of some silicone rubber seals and maybe some reinforcing of the overall shell and tripod socket area, I think it'd be worth it. To be clear, I don't think I've heard of anyone breaking the base on a 6D, but I carry mine hanging from that socket most of the time either on a capture clip or on the BR Strap - sometimes with a fairly heavy bit of glass and a monopod on there too. A little more peace of mind on the structural integrity would be nice.


----------



## brianftpc (Sep 7, 2016)

This camera must have DPAF and clean 1080P out to have any success at all. It WILL NOT shoot 4k. If this camera has those 2 features I'll have a reason to buy 1 or 2 of them instead of a c100mk2. (which Id never buy bc the mk3 is right around the corner)


----------



## Alex_M (Sep 9, 2016)

I stand corrected. it is 1/180 sec indeed. and to get the camera shutter speed to 1/180 sec, camera's exposure increments have to be set in 1/2 of a stop. which is way to much for my liking..My camera is set to 1/3 of a stop exposure increments.
worst even, I cannot set my Sekonic 478D light meter to T=1/180 and aperture in 1/3 of a stop increments at the same time.
Typically, when using flash, I use my camera in Manual or Tv mode with T=1/160 sec and aperture and ISO set according to light meter recommended settings.




wsheldon said:


> Alex_M said:
> 
> 
> > I thought, that Canon done pretty good job in differentiating 6D from Pro level bodies on many levels...
> ...


----------



## K (Sep 9, 2016)

neuroanatomist said:


> wsheldon said:
> 
> 
> > Alex_M said:
> ...




Nikon D810 does 1/250

Not only that, but that camera's shutter is capable of quiet mode that no other DSLR comes close to.

I have a hard time believing Nikon engineers faster/stronger shutters than Canon, can keep them really quiet, and puts it into a $2,800 body and Canon cannot.


----------



## privatebydesign (Sep 9, 2016)

K said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > wsheldon said:
> ...



The 1D, the first one, had a 1/500 sync speed. I miss that sometimes.

But there is a lot of misunderstanding about sync speeds, flash duration, types of shutter and their travel characteristics, hyper sync, high speed sync, and any number of other proprietary flash duration technologies. Short version is this, flash durations and sync speeds have been linked for the longest time so getting anything more than modest amounts of flash lillumination onto the subject faster than 1/1000 is very expensive.


----------



## dlee13 (Sep 10, 2016)

When it comes to AF, I think the 6DII will have at least 19 cross type points. Where do I get this figured from? The 750D has 19 AF points which are all cross type and since the 6DII is pretty much the rebel FF, I expect it to be the same.


----------



## pwp (Sep 10, 2016)

j-nord said:


> aa_angus said:
> 
> 
> > Why so much hate for single slot SD? I shoot professionally using 5DIII. I only ever use one card (SD), and I have never lost a single photo. Has anyone here actually ever lost a photo? In a situation where having another card slot would have helped? Let's face it, it's barely an important feature.
> ...



Don't fool yourself. All it took was one incident with a corrupted premium level Lexar CF card for me to vow to never write to just one card ever again. I lost a client over that. You'll never predict when your number will come up, but writing to two cards simultaneously is comfortably high level insurance, simple and inexpensive. Once you're in the swing of it, it's a simple matter. 

There's a direct translation from the Golden Rule of backup with computers, "it's not a matter of if you have an HDD failure, but when..." 

-pw


----------



## Don Haines (Sep 10, 2016)

pwp said:


> j-nord said:
> 
> 
> > aa_angus said:
> ...


Having been saved by dual cards about a month ago (SD card failed and last all but a dozen images but the CF held up and kept the days shots), I am in complete agreement. There are things where you can not ask the client to go back and re-shoot the job...... Things that quickly become a lost client or a lawsuit......


----------



## K (Sep 12, 2016)

Don Haines said:


> pwp said:
> 
> 
> > j-nord said:
> ...




I had a CF card go bad in my 5D3 (Sandisk Extreme Pro 32gb), the SD card saved the day. Unfortunately, some short video clips taken were lost because those are saved to the CF card.

Anyhow, this is what I been preaching around here - but the know-nothings and/or apologists for Canon attack me as if I'm asking for too much for a 2nd slot.

I expect this feature in every Canon DSLR that retails for more than $999. Nikon does it, Canon can too.

Everything else is excuses and nonsense.


It doesn't add any cost (see Nikon D7200), so it can't be that. It's simply Canon attempting to deter any commercial use of DSLR's that they don't consider part of a pro-series. An attempt to push users up to more expensive models.

What they don't realize is, I and many, many users out there want data redundancy for personal and casual use too. I don't want my photos taken on an expensive once in a life time vacation lost because of some stupid SD card failure. I don't want to lose the precious moments of family lost because of an SD card failure.

I'm hoping their M5 has the same file transfer capability as the 5D4. It's SOFTWARE...they can easily offer it. Forget this Canon Connect nonsense where you have to browse photos and pick and transfer.

What would work better is being able to tell the camera to automatically transfer all JPG to smartphone. This would backup photos AND put them in the place the whole world wants it to be for easy sharing....Much like Eyefi but a native, more solid implementation of it.

These cameras have Wifi. It is a simple SOFTWARE inclusion. Failure to offer this is intentional crippling on Canon's part. Denying functionality to try and up sell.

The 6D2 should at least offer this capability if not a 2nd card slot. It doesn't take up any space, and doesn't cost anything. It's only a matter of Canon wanting to give it out. I'd prefer the 2nd slot since the 6D2 is more of an enthusiast camera than a travel camera...but speaking of those.....


This is why I won't buy these silly travel cameras even though I want one and could use one. I'd rather take decent cell phone pics that I know will be preserved and can easily share. 


These companies need to wake up and fast, or they will be left in the dust. Travel compact cameras are already a dying breed. People have to suffer the inconvenience of even carrying a separate device (camera)....the manufacturers of such devices should offer up as much as possible to make up for that inconvenience. In other words, if I have to carry another device to get great IQ, I shouldn't have to suffer any other downsides.

Unfortunately, there are many other inconveniences and downsides. Such as annoying and inconvenient sharing capability as well as no data redundancy. This stuff is killing that whole market segment. Few people want to deal with that crap.

Canon Connect and Nikon SnapBridge are garbage in the sharing realm. Use an app to browse the card on the camera and then transfer? Total nonsense.


Nothing short of direct and automatic wireless transfer of JPG to smartphone will save that camera market segment. That way, the camera becomes an extension of their cell phone. A tool for feeding it. Almost the same way a medium format tethers to a serious workstation. A travel camera wireless tethers to a smartphone.


The Canon M5 should have it, all the Rebels and the 80D should have it.


----------



## Sharlin (Sep 12, 2016)

K said:


> Nothing short of direct and automatic wireless transfer of JPG to smartphone will save that camera market segment. That way, the camera becomes an extension of their cell phone. A tool for feeding it. Almost the same way a medium format tethers to a serious workstation. A travel camera wireless tethers to a smartphone.
> 
> The Canon M5 should have it, all the Rebels and the 80D should have it.



The 80D and the Rebels already have direct transfer to phone. Not automatic though (but IIRC you can "select all" for transfer). You can browse via the Connect app as well but primarily it's for remote control. What's more, the cameras have direct transfer to various social media platforms - why share via a phone when you can share straight from the camera?


----------



## rrcphoto (Sep 12, 2016)

Sharlin said:


> K said:
> 
> 
> > Nothing short of direct and automatic wireless transfer of JPG to smartphone will save that camera market segment. That way, the camera becomes an extension of their cell phone. A tool for feeding it. Almost the same way a medium format tethers to a serious workstation. A travel camera wireless tethers to a smartphone.
> ...



supposedly the M5 is getting it - with Dynamic NFC and Bluetooth and the rumor states automatic image backup.


----------



## dsut4392 (Sep 15, 2016)

Know-nothings, apologists, excuses and nonsense?

You speak of Canon's desire to up-sell as if it's a crime, when it's just good business sense.

*Dual card slots aren't free, they require extra hardware for the slot and the processor. Only the software is almost 'free' because it could be essentially ported from one of their other bodies. Amortised over the entire production run, the cost is probably in the order of a few dollars per body. Since you're talking about canon not charging you any more, you're essentially saying they should clear less profit, which is not what business is about.

*Dual card slots do take up extra space, unless your camera is a Tardis. It's unlikely but possible that there may be empty space inside the existing body design to accommodate an extra slot without moving anything, but if not, there is a design and engineering cost associated with configuring the camera to make that space. The cheapest way to include space for an extra slot is to make the camera bigger. Most 6D customers don't want 'bigger'.

*the redundancy offered by dual cards is great, but it can be a PITA to manage the workflow, and for the way I shoot, I would have to carry another $300 in SD cards. Considering that the rate of unrecoverable corruption is extremely low, I personally don't find it worthwhile. I have had 2 cards go bad in the last 10 years, both of them cheap CF cards, and in both cases it was evident in-camera when image review failed. The cards subsequently wouldn't mount on the computer, but using some recovery software I got back all except the last few shots. I have redundancy in my storage array as well as a regular backup cycle, but don't feel the need to backup individual SD cards. 

*Saving images off-camera over wifi requires software development, which isn't free, neither is support to keep that software working as new platforms are released. What model of smartphone do you want your camera to save images to, running what flavour of iOS/Android? Firmware update every time there's an Android update, or each time Samsung release a flaming new model? And should they include capacity for SFTP, Samba etc (which would be much more useful to many than clogging up their smartphone with JPEGs)? 

*Given the proportion of CR forum posters (including some pros) that couldn't be bothered with using dual cards even in cameras that already support it, what proportion of potential 6D customers do you think care either way? And for those who do care, yes, there is the up-sell potential. Canon's actuaries are calculating that they will make more in upsells to the 5D3/4 than they lose from potential 6D customer choosing Nikon over the dual card issue, and if you're still ranting on this forum those actuaries are obviously smarter than you.

* I completely agree that the in-camera interface for configuring wifi is atrocious, and the current iOS app is so flaky I never got it to work on 2/3 devices, so I still use the old "EOS Remote" app. Not to mention that video is disabled while wifi is on. Those issues need fixing IMO long before adding the ability to save everything straight to your smartphone. But guess what? Even if they don't fix the crummy wifi implementation with the 6DII, will it stop me from upgrading if it has more high-sensitivity cross-type PDAF points +/- DPAF, and a flippy screen, and the same or better IQ? Of course not, I care about the camera as a tool for making the images, and the facility of getting them off camera let alone onto social media ranks a distant, distant 2nd. 

*I still remember heading off on a 3 month summer break with two Olympus OM 1 bodies and 16 rolls of KR64 and 8 rolls of FP4 in my backpack. Successfully wheedling with airport security in S America and India to let me walk the films around their ancient looking x-ray machines. Waiting weeks after my return to get the slides back from Kodak, and save up the money to process the B&W. No "waaah waah waaah, DADDY, I WANT REAL-TIME REPLICATION!!" back in those days.



K said:


> I had a CF card go bad in my 5D3 (Sandisk Extreme Pro 32gb), the SD card saved the day. Unfortunately, some short video clips taken were lost because those are saved to the CF card.
> 
> Anyhow, this is what I been preaching around here - but the know-nothings and/or apologists for Canon attack me as if I'm asking for too much for a 2nd slot.
> 
> ...


----------

